# Eheim Ecco



## friendinabox

I really need to be more active in this forum, but anyway I recently purchased the Eheim Ecco 2234 for my 46 gal and I am very happy with how quite and powerful it is :-D The classic is hard to prime, at least for me so anyone looking for their first canister should go for the Ecco

Strictly opinion but I think my fish are happier too ;-)


----------



## rsn48

I recently bought and installed an Ecco 2232 and I'm happy with it. I've read some people feel the flow rate slows down to quickly (which means its doing its job). What I have done is put a sponge filter over the intake and removed the white sponge and used more "media" supplied without that white sponge. There is still the internal blue sponge (which is finer) to act as a mechanical filter however the external sponge on the intake keeps out some of the crud to slow the filter down.


----------



## beetlebz

i have a 2236 on my 110g and never had a problem with it. i only use the blue pad and the bio media, never had a problem with it slowing down. I just dip the media baskets in old tank water now and again to rinse them out and its been perfect!


----------



## teddyzaper

i had bought one of these, and it leaked at the cable, luckly it was local and i just returned it, i think i just have bad luck, my skimmer wouldnt work, my filter leaked.... lol im bad luck


----------



## tws

greetings i just joined the forum after doing a search on eheim ecco canister filters.


i just purchased a ecco 2232 canister filter and believe i may have made a mistake...

i have a large (12 gallon) bowl fountain with plants and a couple of algae shrimp...

while setting up my ecco filter today i realized it is taller then the water level of my bowl fountain!

and it will not draw water thru itself...

does this mean it won't work?

or.... worse yet that i will have to elevate my bowl fountain?

here is a picture of the bowl fountain... without the ecco. 










thanks for any help...

tws


----------



## tws

problem solved...

operator error.

tws


----------

